# Another Honda Harmony tranny question



## JESimmons (Sep 5, 2010)

For a spare mower, I just picked up a Honda Harmony HRZ216 mower - the one with the caster wheels - at a yard sale. The tranny is long broken. In fact, the previous owner removed the clutch cable and bar.

The mower runs well and is easy enough to push - until it begins to get hot. It's as though the transmission is engaging somewhat as it heats up, and I'm having to turn the gears. I'd like to make it easier to push - I have no interest in trying to replace the transmission, cable, etc.

Can I remove the gears inside to make for less resistance? Is there a way to remove the tranny and make just a straight axle? Also, the belt is still running between the engine shaft and the transmission. In this case, is there any reason to leave the belt in place?
Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Take the center bolt holding the wheel on, off. You will see the small drive gear. Remove the clip holding the gear on. Slide off the washer, gear, and remove the woodruf key and spring. Do not remove anything further. Replace the wheel and the center bolt. Do this to both wheels. This will keep the wheels from turning the transmission. You can remove the belt if you want to but you don't need to. Good luck.


----------



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

*belt?*

Why would you leave the belt on to create friction when the tranny doesn't work?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Zootmaster said:


> Why would you leave the belt on to create friction when the tranny doesn't work?


Once the drive gears on the axle shaft are removed, there is no connection between the transmission and the drive wheels, so the belt makes no difference. The drag from the spinning input shaft is negligible to the engine, but if you wanted it off, you could just cut it, very easy to remove that way.


----------

